# April 2nd 2023 18th Annual CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET



## dj rudy k (Dec 6, 2022)

April 2nd 2023 18th Annual
CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC
BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET
OPEN TO ALL MAKES!
PRE 30'S - FAT TIRE - MID WEIGHT - BMX - LIGHT WEIGHT - STINGRAY - KRATE - CUSTOM -MUSCLE BIKE's - WHIZZER TYPE - MINI BIKES - JUVENILE
SPECTATOR ADMISSION $2
ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5
(Show Bikes will be inside Bike Shop)
CLASS's SEE LIST ABOVE, TROPHY'S + BEST OF SHOW
SWAP SPACE - OUTDOOR $20
SHOW HOURS 9AM-2:00PM REGISTRATION & SET UP 8AM – 9AM
TROPHY AWARDS 1:30PM JUDGED & SPECTATOR VOTING !
BIKE CORAL FOR INDIVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5
Food Truck
Location Main Street Bikes 39 E Main St
Carpentersville, IL 60110 a 1/4 mile East of Rte 31 Of the River and Bike Path by the Famous OTTO's
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT
Rudy K. 224-587-6803


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 6, 2022)

The Countdown is on ..!!


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 21, 2022)

Bring cash .....paypal etc are now monitored and tax automatically


----------



## dj rudy k (Jan 6, 2023)

April 2nd 2023 18th Annual
CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC
BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET
OPEN TO ALL MAKES!
PRE 30'S - FAT TIRE - MID WEIGHT - BMX - LIGHT WEIGHT - STINGRAY - KRATE - CUSTOM -MUSCLE BIKE's - WHIZZER TYPE - MINI BIKES - JUVENILE
SPECTATOR ADMISSION $2
ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5
(Show Bikes will be inside Bike Shop)
CLASS's SEE LIST ABOVE, TROPHY'S + BEST OF SHOW
SWAP SPACE - OUTDOOR $20
SHOW HOURS 9AM-2:00PM REGISTRATION & SET UP 8AM – 9AM
TROPHY AWARDS 1:30PM JUDGED & SPECTATOR VOTING !
BIKE CORAL FOR INDIVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5
Food Truck
Location Main Street Bikes 39 E Main St
Carpentersville, IL 60110 a 1/4 mile East of Rte 31 Of the River and Bike Path by the Famous OTTO's
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT
Rudy K. 224-587-6803


----------

